# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  ابن البغونش الأندلسي الطبيب الناسك

## أبو مريم السني

*ابن البغونش الأندلسي الطبيب الناسكهو أبو عثمان سعيد بن محمد بن البغونش، قال القاضي صاعد كان من أهل طليطلة، ثم رحل إلى قرطبة لطلب العلم بها، فأخذ علم العدد والهندسة والطب عن أعلامها.

ثم انصرف إلى طليطلة واتصل بأميرها الظافر اسماعيل بن عبد الرحمن بن ذي النون، وحظي عنده وكان أحد مديري دولته، 
قال: ولقيته أنا فيها بعد ذلك في صدر دولة المأمون، ذي المجد بن يحيى بن الظافر اسماعيل بن ذي النون، وقد ترك قراءة العلوم وأقبل على قراءة القرآن، ولزم داره والانقباض عن الناس، فلقيت منه رجلًا عاقلاً، جميل الذكر والمذهب، حسن السيرة، نظيف الثياب، ذا كتب جليلة في أنواع الفلسفة وضروب الحكمة، وتبينت منه أنه قرأ الهندسة وفهمها، وقرأ المنطق وضبط كثيرًا منه، ثم أعرض عن ذلك وتشاغل بكتب جالينوس وجمعها، وتناولها بتصحيحه ومعاناته، فحصل بتلك العناية على فهم كثير منها، ولم تكن له دربة بعلاج المرضى ولا طبيعة نافذة في فهم الأمراض. 

وتوفي عند صلاة الصبح من يوم الثلاثاء أول يوم من رجب سنة أربع وأربعين وأربعمائة، وأخبرني أنه ولد سنة تسع وستين وثلثمائة، فكان إذ توفي ابن خمس وسبعين سنة.
المصدر
عيون الأنباء في طبقات الأطباء (نسخة منقحة) ص56
هيام عبده مزيد*

----------

